# Nor-cal, Team Forming...



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Hey all, I dont know if it has been posted yet, but...


There is a All Nissan/Infinity/Datsun, import team forming in the North Cali, and Surrounding areas. This team will be unique compared to all the rest, if you are interested in joining, contact me at [email protected]

IM me with, car info, year/model/age/and location..


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

It's spelled Infiniti  Is this club for racers or just car enthusiats in general?


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

Nissan/Infiniti car enthusiasts who loves racing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

*hi-jacking thread!!!!!!*

Nevada, Sacramento, Bay Area folks Take Notice!!!

There will be a meet to discuss forming a NorCal/Nevada Nissan club. 

So let's meet at 2pm @ Granite Regional Park, East Sacramento On June 21st. Here's location and directions: 

http://www.cityofsacramento.org/par...ranite_plan.htm 

All Nissan folks are welcomed. Our agenda will, club name, chapters, future meets (here or Bay Area or Reno) and installs. Put any other suggestions here that I might of forgot.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

link no worky


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

http://www.cityofsacramento.org/parksandrecreation/parks/sites/granite_plan.htm


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

ill be there 
hey Dsign i seen ya the other day in Stockton


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I'll prob be there. Looks like I'll be in town after all


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

looks like ill b there, im already in a crew but this is a nissan crew so its koo


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

what kind of crew are you in now?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

*Roll Call!!!!!!*

Alright. I need a roll call!!!!

Who will plan be there?

Add your name to this list.

1. Q in Sac
2. BLegacy

And....uh Thank you for your support.

LATE!!!!!


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey Q. I tried editing your post to put my name in, but I need you to pm me your password first.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

NiN_00 said:


> *ill be there
> hey Dsign i seen ya the other day in Stockton*


You sure it was me? Honk next time...

I wont be able to make it fellas, got my family reunion that day...


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

WildGirl said:


> *what kind of crew are you in now? *


 jus me and a some friends 8 cars. we mostly street racing/racetrack we dont really have any showcars, maybe in the future


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

im sure it was you  cause i seen the pictures of you car 
cause the License Plate from the dealership was the same i seen on your car 
didnt honk cause didnt know you were around on the forums but i belive i seen ya turning onto Alpine from West Lane gotta hit me up on Aim or something maybe we can meet up chitchat i do webdesign to 

oh Q im in


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

i wish i could make it to that meet. 
this nissan crew sounds cool.
i would like to be part of it although i am already part of a crew. both my cars are nissans(well one is technically a datsun)


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

NiN_00 said:


> *im sure it was you  cause i seen the pictures of you car
> cause the License Plate from the dealership was the same i seen on your car
> didnt honk cause didnt know you were around on the forums but i belive i seen ya turning onto Alpine from West Lane gotta hit me up on Aim or something maybe we can meet up chitchat i do webdesign to
> 
> oh Q im in *


Yup, that was me. I was prolly going home from work that day. My AIM is djdee209, hit me up sometime...


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

Sup people... I would like to come but a drive up to Sac from Berkeley is quite a way.. plus I probably need to head down to south bay this weekend.. augh


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

Have good time in the south bay. Maybe you can attend the Freakmont meet in late July.......hummmmmmmmm.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

i'm down for anything in the south bay, you know, since i live here


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

i want to check it out, but i have to be in santa cruz by 5:30. if i went id only be able to kick it for about 1- 1 1/2hrs, then drive back two hours. if i get up extra early(i get bored out of my mind when this happens) i may go.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I'm there


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I'll try, but I doubt it, Gas is expensive and I found that 89 octane is not too good for S3 when I drive hard... , oh well, a Freakmont meet sounds great, I would love to go to one of those again, late july might sux tho cauz I might be out of country, maybe early august?


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

looks like i will be there


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

it was koo meetin yall today. i dont know if i can be on the team but, i wish you guys the best of luck with it. peace


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2003)

*Sacto Meet......*

It was great meeting you guys and girls. Looks like a Team Driven NorCal is on its way. 707nismo is was good seeing you, hopefully we will see you again at Fremont (Freakmont) later in July. Note that you are always welcome to "roll us". For the rest, i'm trying to post these pictures, hopefully I'll have them later tonight. please post any ideas for the next meet, Tahoe, Stockton, Bay Area, etc....Just post a new reply. 

Again it was nice meeting you folks and let's get some more Nissan folks representing NorCal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2003)

*Pictures of Team Driven Meet......*

Go to this link and check out the pictures.......

56k beware!!!

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=250948&page=4


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

My pic is sooo horrible.... take it off Q AHAHAAHHHH hehe


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

dsigns said:


> *It's spelled Infiniti  Is this club for racers or just car enthusiats in general? *


What color is your G20, I wonder if i've seen ya Stockton
My alti is sheersilver w/19" and a custom spoiler no plates


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

altimateone said:


> *What color is your G20, I wonder if i've seen ya Stockton
> My alti is sheersilver w/19" and a custom spoiler no plates *


Pearl white, but I got all kinda stuff in my room I needa get painted..then add. Check out this thread for pics: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24837


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

Looks nice 
What kinda stuff due you need painted?

My Car


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

my mom can get your stuff painted cheap...shes runs a bodyshop in Stockton


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

*bodywork.....*

Does your mom paint also? My classic needs to be repainted. AIM me.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

NiN_00 said:


> *my mom can get your stuff painted cheap...shes runs a bodyshop in Stockton *


Really, is she good tho (try to be unbiased  )

I need to paint my M3 Spoiler, My WW Front Lip and a pair of Eyebrows when I get em. Depending on the price I wanna get one of my side skirts repainted, dont know what happened, has a spot on it from before I bought it.

Nice Altima altimateone, never seen you around town, will look for you tho.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

dsigns said:


> *Really, is she good tho (try to be unbiased  )
> 
> I need to paint my M3 Spoiler, My WW Front Lip and a pair of Eyebrows when I get em. Depending on the price I wanna get one of my side skirts repainted, dont know what happened, has a spot on it from before I bought it.
> 
> Nice Altima altimateone, never seen you around town, will look for you tho. *


yes the shop does a good job....my cars been painted therre ... and my friend from the bay area got his Hood and Tsuru lights peices painted there also 

see the shine


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Tight, as long as they can color match. Can you get me a quote for the spoiler, front lip and eyebrows...


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

dsigns said:


> *Tight, as long as they can color match. Can you get me a quote for the spoiler, front lip and eyebrows... *


yup i can get a quote for ya 
btw you dont happen to know any companys looking for a WebDesigner/Graphic Artist do ya i need some work


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

NiN_00 said:


> *yup i can get a quote for ya
> btw you dont happen to know any companys looking for a WebDesigner/Graphic Artist do ya i need some work  *


If there's ever any openings at my job Ill let you know. Dont know of any places looking right now...


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

NiN_00 said:


> *my mom can get your stuff painted cheap...shes runs a bodyshop in Stockton *


What the name of the Bodyshop?


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

altimateone said:


> *What the name of the Bodyshop?    *


McCarty's Bodyshop


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

NiN_00 said:


> *McCarty's Bodyshop  *


Pass by that place every day, never knew it was a bodyshop tho. Thats tight, I can reccomend some folks too...


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

dsigns said:


> *Pass by that place every day, never knew it was a bodyshop tho. Thats tight, I can reccomend some folks too... *


dsigns, 
Where do you and your pals hang on the weekends in stockton.
Do you cruise anywhere particular. I'm around the Hammer & I-5
area. Not on Pacific much Hammer lane seem more popular sence
its longer between lights, so you can really open'er up.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

altimateone said:


> *dsigns,
> Where do you and your pals hang on the weekends in stockton.
> Do you cruise anywhere particular. I'm around the Hammer & I-5
> area. Not on Pacific much Hammer lane seem more popular sence
> its longer between lights, so you can really open'er up.   *


Im jus wherever, dont really have a specific place. Ill be on the look out for you tho, if a white G honks at ya, thats me...

BTW: Check out some of the pics I took of my G over at the Waterfront, goto: http://www.g20.net/gallery/showgallery.php?thumb=1&cat=500&si=&perpage=24&sort=2&stype=&ppuser=1536


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

Wow ! looks like you guys had fun. Is this club gonna hang out in the bay too, cuz i'm in SF. Dont know If I can afford to drive to Sac all the time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

*join us....*



BoOZtspeED said:


> *Wow ! looks like you guys had fun. Is this club gonna hang out in the bay too, cuz i'm in SF. Dont know If I can afford to drive to Sac all the time. *


Yes come and join us. There will be a meet in Fremont on July 26th. We will have location and time posted in the next couple of days.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

right on, I'll be there


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

BoOZtspeED said:


> *Wow ! looks like you guys had fun. Is this club gonna hang out in the bay too, cuz i'm in SF. Dont know If I can afford to drive to Sac all the time. *


i am in SF too, well pacifica acually. I like the drive, as i have told Q. so if you need a ride hit me up. also askight5 is going to be coming to do some work on his 200sx some time in the near future, if you want to meet a few of the peps.


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

Avshi750 said:


> *i am in SF too, well pacifica acually. I like the drive, as i have told Q. so if you need a ride hit me up. also askight5 is going to be coming to do some work on his 200sx some time in the near future, if you want to meet a few of the peps. *


Check out thread "Freakmont IV" come out and join us July 26th


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

ya ya i know about that meet. i have studio time in Santa Monica that weekend. going to be leaving on thursday and coming back tuesday. i will be so buisy i can not even get away to the so cal meet on the 26th and i will be so close DAMN. i have told a few of the team driven people, q in sac and asknight5 and anyone else that read those posts. 

when is that taho meet going to happen? i have a concert on the 8th, last i heard it was the 9th. so i will be at that one.


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

Your in a band? what type of music your band play


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

altimateone said:


> *Your in a band? what type of music your band play *


not in a band... well may be depends on your definition. i am a DJ. i spin records with my friends in what is called a 2x4 set (two mixers and four turntables). so one person has control of one set and another person has control of the other set. sometimes, now that my friends and i have more equipment, someone else can be on the effects processors. last party i hosted i had a dijerydoo (how the hell do you spell that???) that everyone played while the music was going.

at last months meet in sac i told q, and some others, that if there was a meet that was indoors, or anther place that would be music friendly with a power supply, i could bring my tables for entertainment.


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

Cool, you do this full time or on the side of other work.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

altimateone said:


> *Cool, you do this full time or on the side of other work. *


(trying to be funny) well again this would depend on your definition. 

I HAVE NO JOB I CAN NOT FIND A JOB SOMEONE PLEASE HIRE ME

i do this when ever i get a chance. it is kind of a feeling thing. one day i feel like i never want to deal with the turntables again and other days i can not wait to have time on them. it is a chore sometime but practice makes perfect, or at least better than the last time.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey altimateone
me and some other guys are going to Caravan to the meet if you were going to come out Saturday we can all meet up and have a gang of nissan's roll to the meet


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

*Caravan to Freakmont.....*

Hey, Mike you want to meet up with us? I was coming down to get Curtis. We can either meet you Manteca or Tracy. My caravan will start in Sacto. Look at this thread:

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=61845

AIM me after 9 tonight.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

We got a caravan meeting up in Lathrop for the Stockton/Manteca peoples. Your caravan wanna hook up with us there?


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

For those here that missed it, copy and paste the link to your address bar for pics. This is 02blackspecv's site if there are people here who have pics of the meet they want to share (contact him on the b15sentra.net board).

www.geocities.com/gonen4sec

I had fun, hope the others did, also.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

i had fun. i only met a few people cause i had to leave early(went to giants game). but it was cool. i wish more classics would have attended but the guys that did were cool.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you north cali team should all ask for september 20 off for the mossy show and just roll down as a whole group.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

thats the plan liupseed


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

great! i would like to meet you all !


----------



## HWY_1_FUN (Apr 20, 2004)

*240sx*

Hey I am wondering if you guys are going to start a club? I would like to talk about a possible membership for myself. I have a 1993 240sx mot much done to it just exhaust and a intake cone but I will be getting suspension and rims in the maybe the next year. Please contact me at [email protected] 

Thanks Jake


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

forget i said anything


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

HWY_1_FUN said:


> Hey I am wondering if you guys are going to start a club? I would like to talk about a possible membership for myself. I have a 1993 240sx mot much done to it just exhaust and a intake cone but I will be getting suspension and rims in the maybe the next year. Please contact me at [email protected]
> 
> Thanks Jake



Go to www.team-driven.net


----------



## RacerXsam (Jan 24, 2004)

i am gonna be there!


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

RacerXsam said:


> i am gonna be there!


Be where?


----------

